# Top three ILF limbs....For the "traditional archer"



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

I love my Tradtech Extreme BF limbs


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Winex
Win XQ1
Dryad Epic

What is a "trad" setup?


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Trad setup basically shooting off the shelf, unaided, 64" and less length in bow, nothing too complicated, lol


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Border HEX IV
Samick Masters
Win Win Inno EX Prime

Ray :shade:


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Border Hex V or VI for a little more than $500, but nothing else really comes close.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

What do you plan to do with it? Other than shooting through a chrony, I don't think most of us can tell squat difference in a set of glass/wood black max limbs and the best W&W has to offer. I'd love to see a test where they were all made to look identical, just to see who could shoot the difference in the $120 limbs vs. the $500+ limbs.

Chad


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

MK-1440's.... oh below $500....


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

I can't tell the difference between new $90 Samick Universals and new $160 Samick Universals, so I got the $90 pair. I don't have any others to compare to.


----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

I got a chance to shoot several sets of limbs beside each other recently and the difference in the carbon wood and carbon foam was clear as day. I have been shooting carbon foam so long that I had forgotten how smooth/evenly they draw and how smooth they are when shot. With that in mind I put the carbon foams up top. 
Trad Tech Extreme BF - which are essentially the Samick Masters in black carbon
Win & Win Inno Power
Winex

I have to say that the most popular limbs I've heard people talk about at shoots and on all the forums I've snooped around are the Border Hex limbs. I really want to shoot them but unfortunately I haven't had the opportunity yet.


----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

*limbs*

I got a chance to shoot several sets of limbs beside each other recently and the difference in the carbon wood and carbon foam was clear as day. I have been shooting carbon foam so long that I had forgotten how smooth/evenly they draw and how smooth they are when shot. With that in mind I put the carbon foams up top. 
Trad Tech Extreme BF - which are essentially the Samick Masters in black carbon
Win & Win Inno Power
Winex

I have to say that the most popular limbs I've heard people talk about at shoots and on all the forums I've snooped around are the Border Hex limbs. I really want to shoot them but unfortunately I haven't had the opportunity yet.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I've tried quite a few ILF limbs over the last 4 years or so and without a doubt, in my opinion the TradTech Extreme BF's are the best I have ever shot (and continue to shoot). Having said that, the Black Max Carbons that you are shooting right now, in my opinion, are dollar for dollar the best ILF hunting limb on the market. Period. They are equal to, or will outperform many limbs at twice the price. Honestly, if I were you, I would spend a little more time getting them quiet on your Morrison riser. 

Is your Morrison metal or wood? A freind of mine has a wood Morrison with the BM carbons and it is dead silent. Very nice setup.

Tell us a little more about your setup, what is your bh, what silencers are you using, silencer placement, etc.

KPC


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

GEREP,
Thanks, here are the specs

Morrison 17" Wood riser, Long [email protected] Black Max Carbon/wood limbs, beaver puffs 7 inches from tips, I shoot three under and for arrows right now 30" Easton Axis, 125 grains pts standard inserts.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

First of all, nice looking setup!!

:teeth:

Couple things, what is your brace height set at, and what is your noise sounding like?

One thing I have found over the years, depending on what kind and number of strand string is being used, is that a lot of noise can come from "string slap." Some people attach felt or a thin strip of leather over the string groove to cushion and muffle any noise when the string returns to the groove. The best thing I have found for this problem, if you have it, is to simply wrap wool yarn around the string about 5" down from each loop. Works very well to eliminate any slap, and doesn't affect performance much. 

Second, when using a puff type string silencer, I have the best luck at about the 1/3 points on the string. Might want to try sliding your puffs more toward the center.

Lastly, if you'e not there already, bring your brace height up to about 8" and see what that does. I would be very surprised if you are unable to get the setup that you have whisper quiet.

KPC


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Good Advice !!!

My current brace is 7 2/8 so I'll raise it to 7 1/2 and restest it and I'll try the yarn.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

LBR said:


> What do you plan to do with it? Other than shooting through a chrony, I don't think most of us can tell squat difference in a set of glass/wood black max limbs and the best W&W has to offer. I'd love to see a test where they were all made to look identical, just to see who could shoot the difference in the $120 limbs vs. the $500+ limbs.
> 
> Chad


It was actually pretty darn easy to tell the difference between my KAP carbon/wood limbs and my Border TXBs when they arrived. The TXBs were 60lbs lighter, tuned the same arrows weaker and shot faster. Noticeable without the chrono.

-Grant


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Hey, I could be wrong--wouldn't be the first time. I know I can't shoot the difference in the Black Max wood/glass and the carbons.

Chad


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

The question, to my notion, is too subjective. Most ILF limbs are good; some are better than others, and like LBR said, it’s difficult to shoot the difference. My guess is, you'd be pleased with any of them. :^)


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

grantmac said:


> The TXBs were *60lbs lighter*, tuned the same arrows weaker and shot faster. Noticeable without the chrono.


Dang, those must *REALLY* be some special limbs.

:wink:

KPC


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

I know I personally could tell the difference between my Samick Masters and my Samick Extremes. The Samick Masters were faster and quieter....which is something I can appreciate for both hunting and competition.

Ray :shade:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

GEREP said:


> Dang, those must *REALLY* be some special limbs.
> 
> :wink:


LOL...I thought the same thing :wink:

Ray :shade:


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

GEREP said:


> Dang, those must *REALLY* be some special limbs.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> KPC


Yep, you had to force them FORWARD to your anchor. Made for a really ugly situation if you had a pluck though so they didn't last long on the market.

They were 6lbs lighter.

Carbon or Glass may or may not make a difference depending on where the carbon is and what its used for. If its just a layer of carbon in the core, or a little under some fiberglass then I doubt you'd see much difference.

In my case the KAP carbons just had a little in the core, so really just enough to bump the price $60. The Borders don't use any glass at all, they are a completely carbon powered limb. They also had a more aggressive profile that stores more energy early in the draw.
The Hex series Border limbs are by far the most extreme limbs in the ILF world, its like a little Korean horsebow got into ladies Olympic locker room and had his way with a few of their limbs.

















-Grant


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

The Dryad epic limbs are also static limbs and I think they perform as well as the Border's.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

grantmac said:


> The Hex series Border limbs are by far the most extreme limbs in the ILF world, its like a little Korean horsebow got into ladies Olympic locker room and had his way with a few of their limbs.


What a beautiful bow!!!! :drool:

Ray :shade:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

LongStick64 said:


> The Dryad epic limbs are also static limbs and I think they perform as well as the Border's.


Have you shot both? Side by side?

Ray :shade:


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Just to clarify, I don't think most of us can shoot the difference as in shoot a consistently higher score with one or the other. Some days I shoot my selfbows better than my longbow, and I know my longbow is faster.

Chad


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Ray to be fair I haven't shot the Border Hex 5 only the TXB Hunters and they are not the same limb, I did try the Dryad limbs and they were smooth and quiet. If I could get a pair of the Hex 5's I would love to try them. Both limbs have the identical profile.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

LongStick64 said:


> The Dryad epic limbs are also static limbs and I think they perform as well as the Border's.


I'd have to see a lot more data including a FD plot and working limb mass numbers to make any sort of assumption about that.

I do know this: The Border guys are absolutely relentless. They have gone through 6 different versions of just the Hex limbs, the commercial versions start at generation 4. Gen 6 was announced a few weeks back. 
Nothing they make has any secrets, its all on the table. You won't see any other companies post as many FD curves or limb mass figures as they do. Especially comparing their product to the other top of the line ones in direct comparison. They are awfully proud of what they produce, as a Border owner and total fanboy I understand why.

-Grant


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

For a hunting setup I'd go with either the Blackmax limbs. Plenty fast, smooth, easy to quiet, and ready to take in the woods and scratch up.

I've owned/shot Hoyt Carbon+, FX, Vectors, 900 CX, Sky Conquest, Win Win Winex, Winact, PSE Expressions, Kap Winstorms, Samick Universal, Extremes, BF Extremes, Tradtech Blackmax Carbons, Tradtech longbow limbs, Martin Aurora limbs, Border TXB's and Hex 5, and Sebastian Flute Premium Carbons. I'm probably forgetting some in there and I hope my wife doesn't look at this list cuz' I've owned most of the limbs I listed. Out of all those for all around use I'm really enjoying the SF Premium Carbons I currently shoot. They've got a great combination of smoothness, speed, and they are easy to shoot. Some of the limbs I've owned were a little stiff on the draw, some felt twitchy, some I just didn't care for. None were bad limbs just not a limb that had the right mix of characteristics I enjoy. I used to be certain that the more expensive limbs were going to be faster and more forgiving but after owning some high end stuff I've found that isn't always true. I rather enjoy the fact that my limbs only cost $180 bucks and I can shoot 'em great and when they fall off my car and onto gravel it doesn't hurt nearly as bad as the pricier counterparts.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Str8Shooter,

I've heard a lot good things about the SF limbs. Thanks for the post.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Nothing against Sid and his products, I know he is very passionate about his production and products numbers etc. I just wish he had a dealer here in US to make it easier to purchase his products.


----------



## pokynojoe (Feb 2, 2006)

I agree also about the Sebastian Flute limbs. I've shot a number of sets of limbs over the years(maybe not as many as you), but this past winter I purchased a set of these, and for the money I was quite impressed.



Str8 Shooter said:


> For a hunting setup I'd go with either the Blackmax limbs. Plenty fast, smooth, easy to quiet, and ready to take in the woods and scratch up.
> 
> I've owned/shot Hoyt Carbon+, FX, Vectors, 900 CX, Sky Conquest, Win Win Winex, Winact, PSE Expressions, Kap Winstorms, Samick Universal, Extremes, BF Extremes, Tradtech Blackmax Carbons, Tradtech longbow limbs, Martin Aurora limbs, Border TXB's and Hex 5, and Sebastian Flute Premium Carbons. I'm probably forgetting some in there and I hope my wife doesn't look at this list cuz' I've owned most of the limbs I listed. Out of all those for all around use I'm really enjoying the SF Premium Carbons I currently shoot. They've got a great combination of smoothness, speed, and they are easy to shoot. Some of the limbs I've owned were a little stiff on the draw, some felt twitchy, some I just didn't care for. None were bad limbs just not a limb that had the right mix of characteristics I enjoy. I used to be certain that the more expensive limbs were going to be faster and more forgiving but after owning some high end stuff I've found that isn't always true. I rather enjoy the fact that my limbs only cost $180 bucks and I can shoot 'em great and when they fall off my car and onto gravel it doesn't hurt nearly as bad as the pricier counterparts.


----------

